# Flounder's Flies



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

New box size available. Contact me with either a PM or email at [email protected]


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

email sent......


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

New Pictures


----------



## ahende12 (Jan 18, 2012)

Nice shrimp flounder


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

I have set up a Facebook page that has more pictuers and more ways to contact me. Check it out and let me know what you think.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Flounders-Flies/243951032403773


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

any photos of the cigar box case? thanks


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

I do not have any photos of those boxes because I have not had an order for one. If you'd like I can take one of the box and post it.

Flounder's Flies


----------

